# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Расчет больничного листа 2011

## Stan-is-lav

Столкнулись таким вопросом: - при расчете Б/Л если проверять у  сотрудника среднедневной заработок по МРОТ получается что накручивается на него районный коэффициент. правильно ли этоИ?:confused:

----------


## sfx09

Алгоритм расчета пособия исходя из МРОТ: 
      В случае, если застрахованное лицо в расчетном 2-х летнем периоде не имело заработка, а также в случае, если средний заработок, рассчитанный за эти периоды, в расчете за полный календарный месяц ниже минимального размера оплаты труда, установленного федеральным законом на день наступления страхового случая, средний заработок, исходя из которого исчисляются пособия по временной нетрудоспособности, по беременности и родам, ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком, принимается равным минимальному размеру оплаты труда, установленному федеральным законом на день наступления страхового случая. Если застрахованное лицо на момент наступления страхового случая работает на условиях неполного рабочего времени (неполной рабочей недели, неполного рабочего дня), средний заработок, исходя из которого исчисляются пособия в указанных случаях, определяется пропорционально продолжительности рабочего времени застрахованного лица. Если застрахованное лицо имеет страховой стаж менее 6 месяцев или при наличии одного или нескольких оснований для снижения пособия по временной нетрудоспособности пособие выплачивается застрахованному лицу в размере, не превышающем за полный календарный месяц минимального размера оплаты труда, установленного федеральным законом, а в районах и местностях, в которых в установленном порядке применяются районные коэффициенты к заработной плате, - в размере, не превышающем минимальный размер оплаты труда с учетом этих коэффициентов. 
Определяется средний дневной заработок из МРОТ. 
Для этого МРОТ*24/730. В настоящее время получаем сумму: 4330*24/730=142,36. 
Применяем РК, если это необходимо, либо коэффициент, если работа на условиях неполного дня. 
Определяем сумму к выдаче путем умножения количества календарных дней болезни на Средний дневной заработок.

(с) http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/3/at.php

----------


## gfulk

Станислав, я бы на Вашем месте спасибо нажал. Очень развернутый ответ

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Для этого МРОТ*24/730. В настоящее время получаем сумму: 4330*24/730=142,36. 
> Применяем РК, если это необходимо,


к чему и весь вопрос - как убрать накручивание РКИ? Налоговая говорит что это не правильно.....релиз 306

----------


## gfulk

Какая у Вас конфигурация?

_Добавлено через 32 секунды_
Тьфу, увидел. Сейчас посмотрю

_Добавлено через 5 минут 41 секунду_
Операции/Константы. Находите константу Районный коэффициент, исправляете. Удачи

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 47 секунд_
Или Сервис/Настройки. Находите страничку Зарплата и Бухучет (вроде), и меняете. Там сейчас два РК - местный и РФ

----------


## Stan-is-lav

если я уберу в константах и в настройках то он отменится для всех начислений а мне нужно для конкретно больничных чтоб только тм не брался районный....

----------


## sfx09

больничные тоже разные бывают.
экспериментировать к сожалению нет времени - попробуйте сами:

справочники -> виды расчетов -> оплата больничного листа -> база... убрать рк из базы.

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> больничные тоже разные бывают.
> экспериментировать к сожалению нет времени - попробуйте сами:
> 
> справочники -> виды расчетов -> оплата больничного листа -> база... убрать рк из базы.


Все больничные с 2011 года не имеют расчетной базы! А где в коде это исправить ума не приложуИИ?

----------


## sfx09

тогда остается только править документ больничный лист в конфигураторе, но сначала задумайтесь - действительно ли оно вам нужно. и в качестве эксперимента (в копии) посмотрите РК накручивается на всех сотрудников или только на некоторых (у которых стаж меньше полугода например). думаю налоговая мягко говоря не права.

----------


## gfulk

>А где в коде это исправить ума не приложуИИ? 
Вечером посмотрю

----------


## Stan-is-lav

Ребят это важный вопрос - расчет у всех идет неверный

----------


## gfulk

Извините, пока не могу посмотреть...

----------


## Shrek_kz

Для переходящих больничных листов за счет работодателя оплачивается 2 дня, а не 3. 


1. Глобалльный модуль ЗиК 305 строка 51086;  ЗиК 306 строка 51164

//Если (ДатаНачалаБолезни+2) >= НачалоБолезниТекМесяца Тогда
Если (ДатаНачалаБолезни+2-1) >= НачалоБолезниТекМесяца Тогда

ЗиК 305  строка 51090;  ЗиК 306 строка  51168

//ОкончаниеДнейРаботодателя = Мин(НачалоБолезниТекМесяц  +2-(НачалоБолезниТекМесяца-ДатаНачалаБолезни),Окончан  иеБолезниТекМесяца);
ОкончаниеДнейРаботодателя = Мин(НачалоБолезниТекМесяц  +2-1-(НачалоБолезниТекМесяца-ДатаНачалаБолезни),Окончан  иеБолезниТекМесяца);

2. БольничныйЛист модуль документа строка 345

ИначеЕсли ТипБольничного=4 Тогда  //Заболевание работника, бытовая травма

     Если НачалоБолезни < '01.01.2011' Тогда
         Дней = 2;
     Иначе
         Дней = 3;
     КонецЕсли;

     ЕстьДниЗаСчетРаботодателя = 0;
     //Если  (Начало < НачалоБолезни + 3) Тогда
     Если  (Начало < НачалоБолезни + Дней) Тогда
         ЕстьДниЗаСчетРаботодателя = 1;
     КонецЕсли;

     Если ЕстьДниЗаСчетРаботодателя = 1 Тогда
         //НачалоЗаСчетФСС = Макс(Начало,НачалоБолезни + 3)
         НачалоЗаСчетФСС = Макс(Начало,НачалоБолезни + Дней)
     Иначе
         НачалоЗаСчетФСС = Начало;
     КонецЕсли;
     //ОкончаниеДнейРаботодателя = Мин(НачалоБолезни + 2,Окончание);
     ОкончаниеДнейРаботодателя = Мин(НачалоБолезни + Дней - 1,Окончание);

     ВвестиРасчет(ЖрнЗарплата,Э  лСотрудника,ВидРасчета.Опл  атаБЛЗаСчетРаботодателяс20  11, Начало, Мин(ОкончаниеДнейРаботода  еля,ОкончаниеПериодаОплат  ы), ДатаНарушенияРежима);
     Если (Окончание > НачалоБолезни + 1) Тогда
      ВвестиРасчет(ЖрнЗарплата,Э  лСотрудника,ВидРасчета.Опл  атаБЛс2011, НачалоЗаСчетФСС, ОкончаниеПериодаОплаты, ДатаНарушенияРежима);
     КонецЕсли;

КонецЕсли;

3. Глобальный модуль (находим по поиску строку первую)
Было

 Если СуммаСреднегоЗаработка2011 < СреднедневнойМРОТ Тогда
    РазмерСреднегоЗаработка = СреднедневнойМРОТсРК;
    ТабРасчетБЛ.УстановитьЗна  ение(НомерСтрокиТаблицы,"М  инимальныйРазмерДневногоП  особия",РазмерСреднегоЗара  ботка); 

    глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Ограничение минимального дневного заработка: " + СреднедневнойМРОТсРК, 0, 0);
    Если РКНаДатуСобытия = 1 Тогда    
     //нет РК
     глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Минимальный размер среднеднего заработка рассчитан из МРОТ: _П01", 0, 0, КонстантаМРОТНаДатуСобыти  я, "Ч15.2");
    Иначе       
     //есть РК
     глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Минимальный размер среднеднего заработка рассчитан из МРОТ(с учетом РК = "+РКНаДатуСобытия+"): _П01", 0, 0, КонстантаМРОТсРКНаДатуСоб  ытия, "Ч15.2");
    КонецЕсли;

сделать

 Если СуммаСреднегоЗаработка2011 < СреднедневнойМРОТ Тогда
   // РазмерСреднегоЗаработка = СреднедневнойМРОТсРК;   
    РазмерСреднегоЗаработка = СреднедневнойМРОТ;
    ТабРасчетБЛ.УстановитьЗна  ение(НомерСтрокиТаблицы,"М  инимальныйРазмерДневногоП  особия",РазмерСреднегоЗара  ботка); 

    глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Ограничение минимального дневного заработка: " + СреднедневнойМРОТсРК, 0, 0);
    Если РКНаДатуСобытия = 1 Тогда    
     //нет РК
     глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Минимальный размер среднеднего заработка рассчитан из МРОТ: _П01", 0, 0, КонстантаМРОТНаДатуСобыти  я, "Ч15.2");
    Иначе       
     //есть РК
    // глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Минимальный размер среднеднего заработка рассчитан из МРОТ(с учетом РК = "+РКНаДатуСобытия+"): _П01", 0, 0, КонстантаМРОТсРКНаДатуСоб  ытия, "Ч15.2");
         глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Минимальный размер среднеднего заработка рассчитан из МРОТ: _П01", 0, 0, КонстантаМРОТНаДатуСобыти  я, "Ч15.2");

  КонецЕсли;

Все вроде. Пока до конца не проверено, люди сейчас проверяют работают пока вопросов не было.

----------


## KrOks

Очень развернуто, но хотелось бы ссылку на конкретный пункт закона, а то всё что я прочитала 
http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/255fz_010111.htm (уже с изменениями)
не указывает конкретно, что нужно "Применять РК, если это необходимо...".
проверка ФСС сами не указывают пункт, но говорят, что в изменениях нет пункта про применение к МРОТ р/к, что мол это было в старом законе
Пожалуйста, укажите пункт, где именно про р/к. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AIF

> Пожалуйста, укажите пункт, где именно про р/к


В "Советнике бухгалтера" об этом написано следующее: "...учтите в законе ничего не сказано про применение районных коэффициентов к МРОТ в этих случаях. Значит, надо брать только МРОТ, без каких-либо корректировок..." и "... не забывайте, что,  как и раньше, применять МРОТ, но уже с районными коэффициентами, нужно в случаях, когда страховой стаж работника, который был на больничном или уходит в декретный отпуск, составляет менее шести месяцев"(ст.7 п.6, ст.11 п.3). Обратился по этому поводу напрямую в свой ФСС, там мне это подтвердили. Вот такая кириломефодика получается.

----------


## KrOks

Получается, что в 1с, что в ЗиКе, что в ЗУПе расчет реализован неверно. 
Я сегодня получила еще вот такой комментарий
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=392353
"Сам алгоритм расчета пособий поэтапно изложен в ст.14 255-ФЗ в редакции от 08.12.10, в ней применение районных коэффициентов в описанной ситуации не предусмотрено. Возможно, это будет разрешено после выхода новой редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 15.06.2007 №375, в проекте этой редакции оговорено применение РК при расчете пособий исходя из МРОТ. Поэтому ждем с нетерпением принятия новой редакции Постановления. После того как оно будет принято и, если там сохранится применение р/к при расчете исходя из МРОТ, Вы сможете пересчитать пособие и доплатить недостающее.

Считать уже сейчас с применением районного коэффициента я бы не рекомендовал, так как ФСС может отказать в возмещении, сославшись на действующую редакцию 255-ФЗ."

----------


## KrOks

ой, повтор почему был

----------


## Tokizo

Подскажите. ЗиК 7.70.306, при расчете больничного берет заработную плату только за 1 год, где смотреть?

----------


## KrOks

[QUOTE=Tokizo;123077]Подскажите. ЗиК 7.70.306, при расчете больничного берет заработную плату только за 1 год, где смотреть?[/QUOT]
Смотря какие даты вы ставите в документе? Можно поподробнее.
1 год обычно берет, когда дата стоит с 2010 годом

----------


## Vialza

Та же самая проблема! Помогите! При расчете больничного листа у сотрудника, который работает с 2006 года не берется в расчет два года последних, а только 1 год. Релиз специально поставил ЗИК 7.70.306. Где искать ошибку?

Решено: при последовательном обновлении релизов (в моем случае 294-303-306) проблема исчезла. А при обновлении 294-306 проблема остается.

----------


## rimmasmol

В постановлении правительства изменен порядок исчисления пособия по временной нетрудоспособности - исходя из з/п за любые 2 предыдущих года. В 308 релизе так и осталось жестко забито - 2009, 2010 годы. Какие соображения?

----------


## AVS300

Я думаю они вынуждают переходить на ЗУП 8

----------

